

Going Galt? - bcx
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/03/06/going-galt-everyones-doing-it/?ref=opinion

======
Rabidmonkey1
I think this is an awesome way for people to remind the government about the
way things like property and monetary policy should be handled. The government
is only screwing things up anyway: case in point, not a single bailed-out
company has recovered.

In fact, the bailouts have only increased the madness, leading to speculation
of cronyism and further-reaching nationalization, among other things. We're
nearing the 15th month of the recession; at this point most of the other
recessions we've been through in this century have ended by their 15th month.
The only one, to my knowledge, that was worse, was the great depression, which
was filled with government intervention.

This isn't about the economy to Washington. It's about power, and increasing
that power over our daily lives. If we want to be free, all we need are
liberty and the ability to place real value on goods and services. When the
Government interferes, we can't do that.

------
noonespecial
_So, what happens when the heart surgeons, dentists, litigators..._

Umm... duck, duck, _goose_?

------
gregatragenet
I've taken ~6 months off every year since 2001. Given our progressive tax
system it's a no-brainer. I keep a much higher percentage of my income than I
would if I worked constantly and then retired. Working in high-technology it's
been no problem picking up contract work when I return. Companies are grateful
to have me as I produce more per-hour than those who've been burnt out for
years with no break.

Do you really want to wait until you are decrepit before you 'retire' and have
free time? - For many of you a heart attack or cancer will get you first... I
rather whoop it up now and spend my elderly and decrepit years as a Walmart
greeter.

\-- Greg

------
Tangurena
The whiny bunch want to go on strike? Good riddance, and if you meet one,
remind them not to let the door hit them on the way out.

